# Sebastien Flute Equipment



## archerydude288 (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Sebastien Flute line? I noticed them on Alt Services, and the risers look pretty good (anything that looks that much like an Inno can't be bad right?). Has anyone shot them/ does anyone have comparison versus other Win&Win equipment or Hoyt equipment as far as scores? Thanks


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I have used thier stabilizers, tabs, and weights, and have a friend using thier target sight. All are quality. They are quite popular in UK, and Europe too. I don't know if it has ever been confirmed, but there has been a lot of discussion that the SF stuff is made by Win & Win. They certainly look similar. 

That new SF Riser looks great !!


----------



## scriv (Jan 31, 2008)

*Sf*

We have two sets of his limbs at our house. Thet perform well for the money spent.


----------



## archerydude288 (Nov 10, 2008)

On the SF website it says that he worked with Win&Win to design the equipment. I don’t know if they produce them as well, but they helped in the design atleast. The reason I ask is because a few of our club members are looking to purchase equipment and they seem to be very similar to Win&Win stuff, just significantly cheaper. st8arrow, which model target sight does your friend have?


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

He has the Pro Carbon model, and is very pleased with it.


----------



## AeroTec-Man (Mar 14, 2004)

I have an SF Carbon sight and my girlfriend owns two pairs of SF SHC Carbon/Foam limbs and the SF Forged riser. All are fantastic products for the money. If you are looking for quality but have a budget than I would definitely recommend Sebastian Flute


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

I have the latest generation of SF carbon/foam limbs. I'm waiting on Bob Morrison to build a set of Dakota longbow carbon/foam/black glass, back to belly, ILF limbs for me. He converted the ILF fitting from a Phenolic insert to a more durable bronze insert. He'll be shipping the riser back to me when he gets the limbs built.

Bill


----------



## jake in ga (Jun 1, 2007)

where can you purchase this equipment?


----------



## WildmanSC (Sep 25, 2003)

http://altservices.eu/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001069.3.3077348005211978037

Bill


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Sf*

I used Alt Serv. to get my SF bow, I got the forged handle and GSF limbs at 42# and shoot it barebow. I love the geometry of the handle and it looks really sharp in black and silver. It tuned up really well and love the way it shoots. Nothing but good things to say about SF and Alt.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I believe that SF has not just worked with W&W to supply its line of equipment. I had SF carbon limbs (which were well-priced and a good limb) which were made by W&W and their aluminum risers were made from the Yamaha equipment/design that W&W purchased when Yamaha got out of the archery business. Their new carbon riser shows the same W&W family resemblance - all good buys as far as I can tell.

I also bought an SF rest as a backup for my Spigarelli ZT. It seems identical.

The sights appear to be made by Arc Systeme of France (or at least are substantially similar to their design). 

It looks like SF is judiciously loooking around to see who would be willing to produce under their label and offering their customers a good price.


----------



## sax_man_al (May 28, 2009)

*SF Pro Carbon*

Hi, I've just got the SF Pro Carbon to shoot barebow, with the SF carbon foam limbs, medium length 40lbs (68"), with the option of using it recurve, (My old samick hunting bow whilst good had a short window so couldn't be used indoors with a sight.)

It shoots really nice now it's tuned in, and I have had lots of comments of other archers as to how nice it is.

I am finding that the pressure button is a long way out, so the hoyt plastic rest is right at it's limit of reaching the arrows so I'm thinking of getting the SF magnetic arrow rest. Does it fit the carbon pro bow though? Has anyone else tried, it says it's designed for the SF forged riser.

Alastair


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

archeryal said:


> I believe that SF has not just worked with W&W to supply its line of equipment. I had SF carbon limbs (which were well-priced and a good limb) which were made by W&W and their aluminum risers were made from the Yamaha equipment/design that W&W purchased when Yamaha got out of the archery business. Their new carbon riser shows the same W&W family resemblance - all good buys as far as I can tell.
> 
> I also bought an SF rest as a backup for my Spigarelli ZT. It seems identical.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I had just assumed that SF was a W&W line positioned between KAP and W&W.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

*Hoyt rest*

Sax - Hoyt rests often come with optional foam spacers with double-sided tape to move the rest perhaps 1/4" out from the window. I recently set up a Winstar I riser and added one of these. The factory ones come nicely cut out to match the shape of the rest and have a hole for the button as well. Your local shop may have some.

If you don't have any of these, you could add a piece of double-sided foam tape cut to fit the contours and use a paper punch for the button hole (you'll have to nibble around to cover the complete hole). I often have to do this with the Cartel copy of the Hoyt rest as the adhesive seems to give up in the heat. Hoyt and Cartel are the default rests for my camp's equipment - cheap and effective as long as the little cherubs keep their index finger off the arrow.

I'd be interested in a comparison between the W&W Inno and ProStyle and the SF carbon. How do the design and materials differ, and how does it effect the feel and operation on the line? Currently, the discussion is academic for me since my wallet dictates that I stay with my current setup.

I've seen that Spigarelli makes a ZT wraparound rest for the Inno - maybe this explains it: the SF and Spiga are probably the same rest made to fit the SF and Inno.


----------



## Floxter (Sep 13, 2002)

I believe I read somewhere that Flute carbon/foam limbs are rebadged W-W Everest Pro limbs.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I believe that they are similar to the Everest Pro, but I recall Vittorio Frangilli saying they are not exactly the same. You may be able to find his thread here or at www.archery-interchange.com from the U.K.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

WildmanSC said:


> http://altservices.eu/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001069.3.3077348005211978037
> 
> Bill


The link is bad.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

I met this gentleman a few months ago. He had a full Sebastien Flute stabiliser set, sight, armguard, chest guard and may have even had a finger tab as well. 
I asked him if he used and recommended Sebastien Flute equipment. He said "Yes!"


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

And his name on the shirt, too. How convenient.
And he shoots leftie, just like the real Seb Flute. What are the odds? I wonder if he has a gold medal, too. 

BTW, Floxter, the first gen Seb Flute SHC carbons were similar to the Everest Pros, maybe one fewer layer of carbon. I had a set, and, aside from the silly graphics, (Super High Tech Carbon! Super Foam! etc.) they were pretty good. 

A friend of mine has a newer set of limbs which are very similar to Innos or a newer iteration of W&W limbsd. He was willing to make the exchange of not having the latest and greatest W&W-branded stuff for the about the same functionality and an extra $100 in his pocket. Their sights look like good value for ArcSysteme and W&W 600 clones. (Or, more likely, the exact item rebranded with their logos.)


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

archeryal said:


> And his name on the shirt, too. How convenient.
> And he shoots leftie, just like the real Seb Flute. What are the odds? I wonder if he has a gold medal, too.


I thought it was just an amazing coincidence!


----------



## holtzy3 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have the pro carbon riser and it preforms amazingly im about to get the sf ultimate limbs cant wait!!!


----------



## Blunt Arrow (Mar 2, 2006)

SF seems to be a master at copying a lot of the best products out there and putting his name on them. Yamaha made great products, but so far Flute has come up with nothing new and original. The prices are good for archers starting out. It must be great to have a company like Win & Win back you.


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

0: Start with something that works.
1: Make it better.
2: Go to 0.

That is a _very _sound design methodology that saves a lot of carbon and landfill. When "better" includes "less expensive" it also puts good things in the hands of more people. SF appears to have a singular focus on reducing the price/performance ratio of archery equipment. As a fan of good design I take some pride in owning their products. I just received a SF Forged Plus (an improved version of the SF Forged which is based on a Yamaha design) and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

Two of my club members have had problems with this sebasiten flute sight, I wouldn't recommend it:


----------

